# Perfect Server Debian 5 Tutorial: lokal installiert http://127.0.0.1 n. erreichbar



## pee (13. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich habe das Tutorial auf http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3 in meiner virtuellen Maschine (Virtual Box) mit Debian 5 (64 Bit) vollzogen (Gastsystem Ubuntu 10.04). Allerdings kann ich anschließend nicht die "it works!"-Seite vom Apache 2 oder die Startseite von squirrelmail (= http://localhost/webmail) aufrufen. 

Bei der Eingabe von http://localhost oder http://127.0.0.1 lädt der Browser ewig - es erscheint keine Seite. Obwohl in der *hosts*-Datei unter */etc* oder in der *default*-Datei unter */etc/apache2/sites-available* kein IP-Wert außer *127.0.0.1* steht. Muss ich *evtl. mydns deinstallieren* oder weshalb funktioniert das Tutorial auf dem lokalen Testserver in der Virtual Box nicht? Was muss ich ändern?

Ich bin warte gespannt auf Eure Antwort und bedanke mich hiermit bereits im Voraus.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Till (13. Juni 2010)

Localhost ist immer der lokale host und nicht die virtuelle Maschine! Du musst also die IP der virtuellen Maschine anstatt localhost zum verbinden nehmen.


----------



## pee (13. Juni 2010)

Also ich möchte die Seiten *im Browser der virtuellen Maschine aufrufen*. Nicht extern. Und da habe ich die 127.0.0.1 IP:


```
debian:/home/jepster# ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 08:00:27:fd:99:7b  
          inet Adresse:10.0.2.15  Bcast:10.0.2.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6-Adresse: fe80::a00:27ff:fefd:997b/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
          RX packets:189078 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:102683 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX bytes:148357443 (141.4 MiB)  TX bytes:6001665 (5.7 MiB)

lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife  
          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
          inet6-Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metrik:1
          RX packets:941 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:941 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 
          RX bytes:429426 (419.3 KiB)  TX bytes:429426 (419.3 KiB)

debian:/home/jepster#
```
Schonmal danke für die erste Antwort. Vielleicht bist Du ja so gut und hast noch eine Idee.


----------



## pee (14. Juni 2010)

****bump****


----------



## pee (18. Juni 2010)

Hat es von Euch noch niemand geschafft, ISPC lokal zum Laufen zu bekommen? Ich komme nicht drauf, was den Apache davon abhalten könnte, laut der offiziellen *Howto forge* Anleitung (= http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3) die Seiten aus */var/www* nicht lokal (also per http://localhost im Browser) anzuzeigen. 

Ist diese Sache wirklich mit erheblichem Konfigurationsaufwand verbunden?


----------



## Burge (18. Juni 2010)

Also bei mir klappt das ganz normal wenn ich lynx localhost aufrufe bekomme ich it works zu sehn.

Und alle meine ISP config system laufen virtualisiert.


----------



## pee (19. Juni 2010)

Was kann den Apache Webserver außer der hosts-Datei und den vhost-Dateien daran hindern, seine "it works"-Seite lokal auszuliefern?


----------



## Burge (19. Juni 2010)

naja das ihn der request gar nicht erreicht oder? btw was sagt dann das log zu den aufrufen entweden access oder error ?


----------



## pee (22. Juni 2010)

Also ich habe nun ISPConfig erfolgreich auf einem *VMWare Image* installiert. Danach habe ich das Backup laut http://ispc-wiki.org/ispconfig3-anleitung#backup_zuruecksichern eingespielt. Wenn ich mich bei ISPC einlogge, dann werden alle Einstellungen und Seiten korrekt angezeigt. 

Wie kann ich nun prüfen, ob meine zurückgesicherten Internetseiten korrekt dargestellt werden? Es ist einfach nur eine virtuelle Maschine und ich kann die Seiten selbstverständlich nicht per Domain aufrufen. Welche Einstellungen muss ich treffen *um die Seiten lokal aufrufen zu können*? Muss ich die VHost Dateien vom Apache-Server per Texteditor editieren oder gibt es einen bequemeren Weg?

HAND


----------



## Laubie (22. Juni 2010)

klar gibt es einen einfacheren Weg

Du musst nur die domains in deiner lokalen hosts - Datei eintragen.
Alternativ kannst du in deinem Router auch deinen Server als primären DNS eintragen.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## pee (22. Juni 2010)

Zitat von Laubie:


> Du musst nur die domains in deiner lokalen hosts - Datei eintragen.


Hast Du ein Beispiel dafür? Denn bisher kenne ich die hosts-Datei nur soweit, dass ich die IP des Hosts eingebe und nebendran dann den alias.


```
127.0.0.1	localhost
127.0.1.1	lc
```
So kann ich dann über *http://lc* den localhost aufrufen. Habe aber keine Ahnung, wie ich darüber die zurückgesicherten Websites lokal, ohne Domain, aufrufen soll. Sei bitte so gut und gebe mir hier noch einen Wissensschubser.

HAND


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ess-a-namebased-website-without-a-dns-record/


----------



## pee (22. Juni 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ess-a-namebased-website-without-a-dns-record/


Wenn ich das nachmache, dann kann ich per Domaineingabe die "it works"-Seite vom Apache aufrufen. Also genau dasselbe was ich erreiche, wenn ich *localhost* eingebe. Nur wie veranlasse ich den Apache, mir die Inhalte von z.B. "meine-domain.de" anzuzeigen, die ich auf der virtuellen Maschine zurück gesichert habe?


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

> Nur wie veranlasse ich den Apache, mir die Inhalte von z.B.  "meine-domain.de" anzuzeigen, die ich auf der virtuellen Maschine zurück  gesichert habe?


Indem Du das machst, was im FAQ steht. Und denk dran, es geht um die hosts Datei auf Deiner (Windows) workstation und nicht die auf dem server! Wenn Du die it works Seite bekommst, dann kann der apache den vhsot nicht der Domain zuordnen. Überprüfe also nochmal, dass die IP in der hosts Datei mkit der IP, wlche Du für die Website ausgewählt hast, übereinstimmt.


----------



## pee (22. Juni 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Indem Du das machst, was im FAQ steht. Und denk dran, es geht um die hosts Datei auf Deiner (Windows) workstation und nicht die auf dem server!


Achso. Meine Workstation ist nicht Windows sondern Ubuntu, werde es aber mal probieren. Frage mich allerdings, wieso ich extra vom Host-System aus zugreifen muss und es nicht im Gast selber geht.


----------



## F4RR3LL (22. Juni 2010)

Zitat von pee:


> Achso. Meine Workstation ist nicht Windows sondern Ubuntu, werde es aber mal probieren. Frage mich allerdings, wieso ich extra vom Host-System aus zugreifen muss und es nicht im Gast selber geht.


Geht doch auch im Gast, ich weiß echt nicht wo dein Problem ist ... du bist in deiner VM.... in dieser hast du also ispconf3 installiert richtig? Und ebenfalls in dieser VM willst du mit dem Browser die domain geileseite.de öffnen ?
Dann muss eigentlich nur in der hosts der VM 127.0.0.1 geileseite.de gesetzt werden und schon kannst du Namensbasiert im apachen innerhalb dieser VM die  Seite http://Geileseite.de öffnen .... wie es Till schon gelinkt hat.


----------



## pee (22. Juni 2010)

Schonmal danke für die schnellen Antworten heute. Ihr seid Klasse.



Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Geht doch auch im Gast, ich weiß echt nicht wo dein Problem ist ... du bist in deiner VM.... in dieser hast du also ispconf3 installiert richtig?


Ja. Ich habe auch das Backup zurück gesichert, so wie es auf ispc-wiki.org beschrieben ist. Kann daher auch die ISPC3 Oberfläche über *http://127.0.0.1:8080* erreichen und dort im Admin-Panel Einstellungen zu meinen zurück gesicherten Seiten ansehen. Ich habe MyDNS nicht installiert. Aber das ist auf dem Rechner, woher ich das Backup habe, auch nicht drauf. Weil ein externer DNS-Server besteht. Kann das Problem etwa am *nicht installieren MyDNS liegen*?



Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Dann muss eigentlich nur in der hosts der VM 127.0.0.1 geileseite.de gesetzt werden und schon kannst du Namensbasiert im apachen innerhalb dieser VM die  Seite http://Geileseite.de öffnen .... wie es Till schon gelinkt hat.


Schön das es so einfach gehen kann, wenn der Fehler, welcher dieses Vorgehen behindert, behoben ist.


----------



## F4RR3LL (22. Juni 2010)

Zitat von pee:


> Ich habe MyDNS nicht installiert. Aber das ist auf dem Rechner, woher ich das Backup habe, auch nicht drauf. Weil ein externer DNS-Server besteht. Kann das Problem etwa am *nicht installieren MyDNS liegen*?
> ............
> 
> Schön das es so einfach gehen kann, wenn der Fehler, welcher dieses Vorgehen behindert, behoben ist.


Ne , das wäre meine nächste Frage geworden ob bind/mydns installiert ist mit anderen Informationen zu den Domains.
Aber ist ja somit schon geklärt


----------



## pee (22. Juni 2010)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> das wäre meine nächste Frage geworden ob bind/mydns installiert ist mit anderen Informationen zu den Domains.
> Aber ist ja somit schon geklärt


Kann ich jetzt, nachdem der Backup-Ursprungsserver auf einem externen DNS-Server basiert, einfach *MyDNS laut dem Howto forge Tutorial* unter http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3 nachinstallieren um den *Zugriff auf die Domains zu testen* - oder muss jede einzelne Domain extra innerhalb von MyDNS neu konfiguriert werden?


----------



## F4RR3LL (22. Juni 2010)

Klar kannst du mydns / bind jederzeit nachinstallieren.
Redest du bisher von nem Multiserver ISPCONFIG Setup wo einer der Server nen DNS Server ist und den willst du nun auf den Hauptserver nehmen.
Oder redest du von nem grundsätzlich anderen DNS Server ?
Ich glaube aber nicht das das was bringt, also bzgl deines Problems. Normal müsste es über die Hosts laufen. Aber who knows.


----------



## Laubie (23. Juni 2010)

ach, und schau mal im ISP-Panel, welche IP du für die domein geileseite.de eingestellt hast.
Wenn da nicht 127.0.0.1 steht, dann kann der apache den vhost auch nich zuordnen.
oder eben die lokale ip des gasts angeben.
(muss halt mit der in der hosts-datei übereinstimmen)

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## pee (23. Juni 2010)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Klar kannst du mydns / bind jederzeit nachinstallieren.
> Redest du bisher von nem Multiserver ISPCONFIG Setup wo einer der Server nen DNS Server ist und den willst du nun auf den Hauptserver nehmen.
> Oder redest du von nem grundsätzlich anderen DNS Server ?


Ich habe ein Backup von meinem Server-Rechner (laut der Anleitung von ispc-wiki.org) gemacht, der die Websites bereitstellt. Dieser Server-Rechner nutzt einen externen DNS-Server vom Betreiber der Rechenzentrums.

Kann ich jetzt, auf der virtuellen Maschine, wo ich das Backup des Server-Rechners "ohne DNS Server" eingespielt habe, MyDNS einfach so nachinstallieren wie es unter http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3 beschrieben ist und anschließend die hosts-Datei editieren? Oder brauche ich weitere Konfigurationen, weil ja der "Mutter-Server" mit *externem* DNS Server lief?

Hoffe ich habe mich nun gut verständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Burge (23. Juni 2010)

Dein produktiv Server hatte doch mit sicherheit im ispconfig ne andere ip eingetragen als 127.0.0.1. Wenn du alles zurück gesichert hast dann musst das auch anpassen sonst steht in der vhost datein doch drin alte_ip:80 und da kann sich auch ne hostdatei dumm und  dämlich suchen. Und wenn du das lokal betreibst brauchst du auch kein dns server. 

check die Ip gegebenfalls das was in der vhost drin steht editiere das richtig stell sicher das die domain in der hostdatei drin steht und dann geht das auch.


----------



## pee (28. Juni 2010)

Zitat von Burge:


> Dein produktiv Server hatte doch mit sicherheit im ispconfig ne andere ip eingetragen als 127.0.0.1. Wenn du alles zurück gesichert hast dann musst das auch anpassen sonst steht in der vhost datein doch drin alte_ip:80 und da kann sich auch ne hostdatei dumm und  dämlich suchen. Und wenn du das lokal betreibst brauchst du auch kein dns server.
> 
> check die Ip gegebenfalls das was in der vhost drin steht editiere das richtig stell sicher das die domain in der hostdatei drin steht und dann geht das auch.


Ich habe jetzt im ISPC-Administrationsbereich (auf dem lokal zurückgespielen Backup) Einstellungen an folgenden Orten vorgenommen, deren Einstellungen ihr auf den Screenshots seht.

Serverkonfiguration:






Web Domain Konfiguration:






Server IP bearbeiten:






Zudem steht in meiner hosts-Datei eine Zeile mit


```
127.0.0.1        MEINE-TESTDOMAIN.DE # = Platzhalter für die echte Domain
```
Danach habe ich den Apache neu gestartet. Trotzdem kann ich die Testdomain nicht aufrufen, wenn ich sie auf dem Testsystem in die Browseradressleiste eingebe.

Hoffe mir spendet jemand Rat - sobald ich weiß wie man das Backup konkret testet, füge ich meine Vorgehensweise ins ISPC Wiki unter ispc-wiki.org hinzu.

HAND


----------



## pee (28. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich den VirtualBox-Gast neu gestartet habe, funktioniert mein Passwort nicht mehr. Folgender Bildschirm erscheint:






Dabei bin ich lediglich ganz genauso vorgegangen, wie auf http://ispc-wiki.org/ispconfig3-anleitung#backup_zuruecksichern

1., Debian mit ISP Config laut dem Howtoforge Tut installiert
2., etc- und var-Ordner aus dem Backup entpackt
3., ISP Config Datenbank gelöscht und alle Datenbanken vom Serversystem importiert (natürlich einschließlich der ISPC-Datenbank vom produktiven Server)

Anschließend konnte ich mich im ISP Config einloggen und alle Daten so sehen, wie sie auf dem produktiven Server sind. Nach dem Neustart des Rechners geht allerdings der Login nicht mehr und wenn ich meine Domain testweise aufrufe, kommt eine Seite mit folgender Meldung:



> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access / on this server


----------



## Laubie (29. Juni 2010)

ich würde vermuten, das hängt mit der 127.0.0.1-Geschichte zusammen.
Das ist ja immer die loopback-ip.
Nimm doch mal testweise die ip deines Gastes. also 192.168.0.irgendwas.
Damit funktioniert mein Testsystem hier zuhause schon ewig...

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## pee (29. Juni 2010)

Zitat von Laubie:


> Nimm doch mal testweise die ip deines Gastes. also 192.168.0.irgendwas.
> Damit funktioniert mein Testsystem hier zuhause schon ewig...


Wo soll ich die IP konkret eintragen? In den Screenshots habe ich ja gezeigt, dass es mehrere Möglichkeiten für die Eintragung der IP gibt. Zudem eben auch die Hosts-Datei.


----------



## Laubie (29. Juni 2010)

Gib deinem Server (also erstes Bild) die feste IP,
dann unter Server-IP bearbeiten auch eintragen.
Und natürlihc in der Seite auch diese IP auswählen.

Zuletzt noch in der hosts datei entsprechend ändern.

Dann nochmal probieren


----------



## pee (29. Juni 2010)

Also ich soll statt der lokalen IP 127.0.0.1 die Netzwerk-IP des Gastes in die hosts-Datei eintragen?

Zudem habe ich eben auch noch das Problem, dass ich mich mit meinem Passwort nicht mehr bei ISP Config einloggen kann. Ich habe nach der Installation von ISP Config die *Datenbank gelöscht* und dann die Datenbank vom produktiven Server eingespielt. Anschließend ging der Login. Nur leider nicht mehr nach dem *Neustart des Gastes*. Vielleicht hängt das auch mit dem Überschreiben der Dateien in /etc und /var zusammen. Das habe ich nach dem Einspielen der Datenbank getan.

Doch Till meinte hier unter http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=2774, dass die Vorgehensweise so richtig wäre. Wundert mich also stark, dass das Einspielen eines Backups bei Euch so problemlos funktioniert und bei mir plötzlich nicht. Obwohl ich laut der Doku vorgegangen bin. Zudem habe ich ISP Config das *zweite Mal im Gast von Grund auf (selbst das Debian Lenny) neu installiert*. Und wieder kann ich mich nach dem Neustart nicht einloggen.

So far..


----------



## Laubie (29. Juni 2010)

Zitat von pee:


> Also ich soll statt der lokalen IP 127.0.0.1 die Netzwerk-IP des Gastes in die hosts-Datei eintragen?


so funktioniert es bei mir.
Der Gast hat dank Netzwerkbrücke die IP 192.168.1.4
Das hat den Vorteil, dass alle Rechner im Netzwerk auf den Server zugreifen können.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## pee (29. Juni 2010)

Zitat von Laubie:


> so funktioniert es bei mir.
> Der Gast hat dank Netzwerkbrücke die IP 192.168.1.4
> Das hat den Vorteil, dass alle Rechner im Netzwerk auf den Server zugreifen können.
> 
> ...


Laubie, hast Du ein Backup eines bestehenden produktiven Servers auf den Gast rückgesichert oder ISP Config für ein Intranet benutzt?

Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich tun soll. Denn selbst wenn ich die IP ändere, kann ich mich ja trotzdem nicht im ISPC Adminpanel einloggen, nachdem ich den Gast neu gestartet habe.

Wäre dankbar, wenn mir hier jemand einen Wissensschubser verpassen würde. Dann setze ich nämlich meine Erkenntnisse ins ISPC-Wiki.


----------



## Laubie (29. Juni 2010)

Nein, ein Backup habe ich nicht zurückgespielt...
Also was das angeht, müssen andere tipps geben 

Ich habe meinen "produktiv-server" 1-zu-1 auch bei mir zu Hause nachgebaut, in einer VM.

Grüße Laubie


----------



## pee (29. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich ISP Config einfach nur installiere, dann klappt es ja. Aber händisch alle Clients nachtragen, wäre doch zuviel des guten. Schade das das scheinbar nicht so einfach ist.


----------



## Laubie (29. Juni 2010)

kann mir eigentlich nicht vorsetllen, dass das nicht möglich ist.
Ich denke nur, du hast dich da mit den Einstellungen für die IP und den Servernamen etwas verhaspelt.

Denke nicht, dass es gut ist, nen server "localhost" zu nennen. 
Und die 127.0.0.1 fand ich auch nich sooo gut 

nimm doch mal für den localhost nen namen wie server1.zuhause.loc oder so


----------



## pee (29. Juni 2010)

Zitat von Laubie:


> Denke nicht, dass es gut ist, nen server "localhost" zu nennen.
> Und die 127.0.0.1 fand ich auch nich sooo gut
> 
> nimm doch mal für den localhost nen namen wie server1.zuhause.loc oder so


Denkst du, dass das der Grund ist, weshalb ich mich bei ISP Config nicht einloggen kann?


----------



## Laubie (29. Juni 2010)

puh... keine ahnung. dafür kenn ich mich bei linux zu wenig aus.
Ich bin mir aber fast sicher, dass diese 127.0.0.1 und localhost reservierte namen/ips sind.

und wenn du diese dann (mit was anderem) belegst... kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich total irre... vielleicht hat hier ja jemand mehr ahnung...


----------



## pee (29. Juni 2010)

Zitat von Laubie:


> vielleicht hat hier ja jemand mehr ahnung...


Da ich hier schon recht lange auf eine diesbezügliche Antwort warte, ist dies scheinbar nicht der Fall. Bin ich hier der einzige, der den Test eines ISP Config Backups laut Doku anstrebt?


----------



## Till (2. Juli 2010)

> Da ich hier schon recht lange auf eine diesbezügliche Antwort warte, ist  dies scheinbar nicht der Fall. Bin ich hier der einzige, der den Test  eines ISP Config Backups laut Doku anstrebt?


Das ist aber nicht das, was Du gerade machst. Ein backup dient der Wiederherstellung des ursprünglichen Zustands. was Du im Moment machst, ist einen Server zu klonen um ihn dann unter einer anderen konfiguration / IP laufen zu lassen.

Einen Server zu klonen geht auch ohne weiters, Du musst halt nur die IP Adressen in den Netzwerkeinstellungen, in ispconfig unter system und in den Website settings ändern. Als IP kannst Du nicht 127.0.0.1 nehmen, das ist das loopback device. Du musst da schon eine reichtige an die externe Netzwerkkarte gebundene IP nehmen, also enteweder eine offizielle IP vom RIPE wenn es ein Server im Rechenzentrum ist oder aber eine interne IP wie 129.168.0.123 welche aus deinem lokalen netz stammt.


----------



## pee (2. Juli 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Du musst halt nur die IP Adressen in den Netzwerkeinstellungen, in ispconfig unter system und in den Website settings ändern.


Es ist also eine einzige Stelle, ja?

Offenbar kann ich mich also wegen der IP-Editierung, die ich bisher durchgeführt habe, nicht einloggen. Wie kann ich jetzt ISPConfig neu installieren?


----------



## Till (2. Juli 2010)

> Es ist also eine einzige Stelle, ja?


Nein, 2 Stellen. In Deinen Netzwerk Einstellungen (das ist je nach Linuxdistribution unterschiedlich, bei debian und Ubuntu ist es /etc/network/interfaces) und in ISPConfig unter system > server IP.



> Offenbar kann ich mich also wegen der IP-Editierung, die ich bisher  durchgeführt habe, nicht einloggen. Wie kann ich jetzt ISPConfig neu  installieren?


Du kannst Dich wo nicht einloggen? Der ISPConfig Login ist unabhängig von der IP.


----------



## pee (2. Juli 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Du kannst Dich wo nicht einloggen? Der ISPConfig Login ist unabhängig von der IP.


Ich kann mich nicht im Administrationsbereich von ISP Config einloggen. Nach der Installation von ISP Config habe ich die ISP Config Datenbank gelöscht und anschließend die ISPC-Datenbank vom Server-Backup eingespielt. Daraufhin konnte ich mich einloggen. Nach einem Rechner-Neustart allerdings nicht mehr.

Ich erhalte nach der Eingabe der Zugangsdaten folgende Meldung:



> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 73
> 
> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 73
> 
> ...


----------



## Till (2. Juli 2010)

Das sieht mir eher danach aus, als ob Du auch die "mysql" datenbank überschriebn hast und nicht nur die ISPConfig Datenbank. Denn das was da nicht geht, ist das der mysql User "ispconfig" in der Tabelle "users" der "mysql" datenbank überschrieben wurde.

Um das zu beheben, lade das ispconfig tar.gz runter, ruf das update.php script auf und wähle während des updates dass die Dienste rekonfiguriert werden sollen.


----------



## pee (2. Juli 2010)

Scheinbar kann ich nun nicht die MySQL-Datenbank neu installieren. Denn als ich die Dienste rekonfigurieren wollte, bekam ISP Config keinen Zugang dazu.

Als ich die Meldung las, dass MySQL nicht beendet werden kann, habe ich mit



> whereis mysql


die MySQL-Ordner festgestellt und diese daraufhin gelöscht. Anschließend die VM neugestartet. Als ich dann MySQL neu installieren wollte, bekam ich folgende Meldungen:



> debian:/home/debian# apt-get --purge remove mysql-server && apt-get --purge remove mysql-server-5.0
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> ...


Bekomme ich jetzt MySQL nicht ohne Neuinstallation des gesamten Systems sauber drauf? Und falls ich das gesamte System neu installieren muss, welche Ordner aus dem /etc- und /var-Ordner darf man nicht überschreiben, wenn man den Server "klonen" möchte?


----------



## Till (2. Juli 2010)

Das Löschen der Ordner war keine so gute Idee. Soweit ich weiß kannst Du mysql jetzt noicht ohne weiteres neu installieren.



> Und falls ich das gesamte System neu installieren muss, welche Ordner  aus dem /etc- und /var-Ordner darf man nicht überschreiben, wenn man den  Server "klonen" möchte?


Du solltest da nichts komplett überschreiben, sondern nur selektiv die Daten migrieren. Schau mal hier:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42579


----------



## pee (5. Juli 2010)

> 1) Install ispconfug 3 on the debian server. It has to be the same version then on the old server.
> 2) copy all lines of the web* users from /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow to the new server.
> 3) copy all lines of the client* groups from /etc/group and /etc/gshadow to the new server.
> 4) Move the directories /var/www and /var/vmail to the new server (with preserved permissions).
> ...


In der user-Tabelle der Datenbank, welche "mysql" heißt, besteht bereits der ispconfig-user nach der Installation von ISPConfig. Ich habe diesen gelöscht und den user von meinem server-backup importiert. Anschließend kam beim Login-Versuch die Meldung



> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for  user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in  /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 73
> 
> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for  user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in  /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 73
> 
> ...


Als ich dann ISPConfig (selbe Version wie bisher) heruntergeladen und das Update-Skript mit dem Rekonfigurieren der Dienste ausgeführt habe, habe ich das Gast System neu gestartet. Dann schlug jedoch der erneute Login-Versuch mit der selbigen Meldung wie oben fehl. Woran kann das liegen - und wichtiger: wie kann man diesen Fehler beheben?


----------



## pee (5. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe nun den Server nochmal neu installiert. Es wird wohl daran gelegen haben, dass ich *nicht nur die Web-User*, sondern auch die *SSH-user etc.* in den Config-Files rüberkopiert und in der mysql-Datenbank den bestehenden "ispconfig-user" gelöscht habe.

Jetzt kann ich mich jedenfalls in ISPC einloggen und die Datensätze ansehen. Ich komme allerdings bezgl. *dem Testen einer Website* nicht weiter. Unter



> ISPConfig > system > server IP


habe ich die Netzwerk-IP eingetragen, die ich mit 



> ifconfig


herausgefunden habe:



> debian:/home/debian# ifconfig
> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:c7:e3:ab
> inet addr:10.0.2.15  Bcast:10.0.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:fec7:e3ab/64 Scope:Link
> ...


Also die *10.0.2.15*. Diese IP-Nummer habe ich auch mit der Broadcast-Adresse (oben Bcast) in /etc/network/interfaces eingetragen:



> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
> 
> # The loopback network interface
> ...


Anschließend habe ich die hosts-Datei geändert, wie mir in diesem Thread vorgeschlagen wurde um die Domain lokal zu erreichen:



> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> 127.0.1.1       debian
> 10.0.2.15       TESTDOMAIN.TLD


Wenn ich jetzt allerdings die *TESTDOMAIN.TLD* im Browser eingebe, lädt der Browser nie fertig. Auch *localhost* lädt nie fertig. Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Bedanke mich schonmal für Eure Aufmerksamkeit und warte selbstverständlich gespannt auf Eure Antwort.


----------



## Laubie (5. Juli 2010)

Hi pee.
Kann es sein, dass du VirtualBox nutzt?
Ich hab meine mit der Einstellung "Netzwerkbrücke" eingerichtet. So bekommt der Server eine IP aus deiner normalen IP-Range.

Wieso versuchst du nicht mal von einem anderen Rechner im Netz bzw. von dem Host auf den Server zuzugreifen?

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## pee (5. Juli 2010)

Zitat von Laubie:


> Hi pee.
> Kann es sein, dass du VirtualBox nutzt?


Ja, ich nutze VirtualBox unter Ubuntu. Der Guest ist Debian 5. 



> Wieso versuchst du nicht mal von einem anderen Rechner im Netz bzw. von  dem Host auf den Server zuzugreifen?


Warum sollte ich? Ich will einfach nur testen, ob die Websites im geklonten Server funktionieren. Wieso greift das mit den IP-Einstellungen nicht? Wenn ich DOMAINNAME.TPL in die hosts-Datei mit der Server IP-Eintrage, sollte ja die* Eingabe der Domain im Gast* auf die Website lenken, die auf dem Testserver ist. Warum haut das nicht hin?


----------



## Laubie (5. Juli 2010)

Hi Pee,

ich kenn mich nicht sooo gut aus mit dem Apache und wie er die vhosts versteht,
aber für normal hat man ja auf nem Webserver kein Desktop.
Ich würde es mal vom Host probieren. Zur Not auch mit der IP des Gastes.
Erst wenn diese funktioniert (it works, oder erstes Web) dann kannst du versuchen die hosts-datei anzupassen.

Grüße Laubie


----------



## pee (5. Juli 2010)

Till, kannst Du Dich bitte auch nochmal kurz dazu äußern? Ich schreibe ja aus Dankbarkeit eine Beschreibung zu diesem Thema ins ispc-wiki, wenn das geklappt hat.


----------



## Till (5. Juli 2010)

Dein Problem scheint mir eher mit dem von die gewählten Setup mit virtualbox als mit ISPConfig zusammen zu hängen. Bring also erstmal Dein Netzwerk setup in Ordnung.

1) Deine VM muss auf briding eingestellt sein.
2) Deine VM benötigt eine IP-Adresse aus Deinem lokalen Netz.
3) Du konfigurierst die Netzwerkkarte in Deiner VM, dass sie auf dieser IP lauscht.
3) Jetzt testest Du, ob das alles auch wirklich funktioniert. Du musst also z.B. bei der Eingabe der IP die "It works" Seite des apache erreichen und Dich über die IP auch mit SSH mit der VM verbinden können.

Wenn das alles funktioniert, dann migrierst Du das setup wie ich es beschrieben habe.

Dein Setup ist inzwischen vermutlich auch schon recht verbastelt, also ggf. nochmal neu aufsetzen und bevore Du ispconfig migrierst sicherstellen, dass die VM auch von extren per netzwerk erreichbar ist.


----------



## pee (15. Juli 2010)

In den *Einstellungen von Virtualbox* habe ich jetzt die *Netzwerkbrücke-Option aktiviert*. Damit kann ich mit der IP des Gastes auf dessen ISPC-Adminpanel zugreifen. Zudem habe ich in die */etc/hosts* meines Hosts folgendes eingetragen:


```
GAST-IP                   testdomain.de
```
Wenn ich allerdings *testdomain.de* im Browser meines Hosts eingebe, so sehe ich nur die "it works!"-Seite vom Apache meines Gastes.


----------



## Laubie (16. Juli 2010)

das hört sich doch schon mal sehr gut an 

Jetzt müssen wir nur raus finden, warum der vhost nicht erkannt wird.
Schau noch mal, ob du in deinem ISPConfig auch diese IP eingerichtet hast, und dass die IP der Seite auch damit übereinstimmt.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## pee (16. Juli 2010)

Die IP ist in ISPC eingerichtet:


Auch habe ich die IP bei der entsprechenden Domain eingetragen: 


Leider kommt weiterhin nur die "it works"-Seite beim Aufruf der Domain.


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2010)

Und die IP wurde auch in die vhost Datei geschrieben?


----------



## pee (16. Juli 2010)

Unter welchem Pfad finde ich die entsprechende Vhost-Datei? Nur damit ich hierbei sicher gehen kann.


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2010)

Das hängt von der verwendetn Linux Distribution ab, bei Debian und Ubuntu ist es /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/


----------



## pee (16. Juli 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Das hängt von der verwendetn Linux Distribution ab, bei Debian und Ubuntu ist es /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/


Komisch, wenn ich die *IP des Gastes im Host-Browser eingebe*, öffnet sich meine Testseite so, wie ich es mit der Eingabe der Domain wünschen würde. Wenn ich die Domain eingebe, öffnet sich allerdings nur die "it works"-Seite vom Apache.

Die IP steht in der Vhost-Datei unter */etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*:


```
<Directory /var/www/test.de>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<VirtualHost 192.168.178.27:80>
      DocumentRoot /var/www/test.de/web
  
    ServerName test.de
    ServerAlias *.test.de 
    ServerAlias blog.test.de 
    ServerAlias pma.test.de 
    ServerAlias webmail.test.de
    ServerAdmin webmaster@test.de

    ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/test.de/error.log

    ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html
    
    <Directory /var/www/test.de/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client2/web3/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    # mod_php enabled
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
    php_admin_value sendmail_path "/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i -fwebmaster@test.de"    
    php_admin_value upload_tmp_dir /var/www/clients/client2/web3/tmp
    php_admin_value session.save_path /var/www/clients/client2/web3/tmp
    php_admin_value open_basedir /var/www/clients/client[client_id]/web3/web:/var/www/clients/client[client_id]/web3/tmp:/var/www/test.de/web:/srv/www/test.de/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin
    
    RewriteEngine on
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^blog.test.de [NC]
    RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ http://test.de$1  [R]
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^pma.test.de [NC]
    RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ http://server-adresse.de:8080/pma$1  [R,L]
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^webmail.test.de [NC]
    RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ http://server-adresse.de:8080/webmail$1  [R,L]

    # add support for apache mpm_itk
    <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
      AssignUserId web3 client2
    </IfModule>


</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2010)

Deine Auswahl der Auto Subdomain macht keinen Sinn. Man sollte nie * nehmen, außer du hast ein CMS wie die Mu Variante von Wordpress darin installiert. Denn wenn man autosubdomain * nimmt, darf es keine weiteren Subdomains geben, sonst kann der Apache die Domains nicht mehr richtig zuordnen. Also autosubdomain immer auf www stellen.

Des weiteren nochmal prüfen, ob die Domain und IP wirklich korrekt sind und zusammen passen. Tippfehler suchen!


----------



## pee (16. Juli 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Deine Auswahl der Auto Subdomain macht keinen Sinn. Man sollte nie * nehmen


Ich habe deshalb * genommen, damit Besucher die nicht "www." eingeben, auch auf die Seite gelangen. Es gab dahingehend ehemals Probleme. Daher die Einstellung mit *.


----------



## pee (16. Juli 2010)

Hehe.. aber das ist offenbar die Lösung. Wenn ich jetzt "test.de" eingebe, erscheint meine Seite. Also es klappt, wenn ich * als Auto-Subdomain weglasse. Danke für die Hilfe. Werde die nächsten Tage meine Erfahrung im ISPC-Wiki veröffentlichen.


----------



## pee (20. Juli 2010)

Meine Anleitung habe ich nun hier veröffentlicht: http://ispc-wiki.org/ispconfig3-anleitung#server_klonen_backup_testen

Ist bitte jemand so gut und liest sich diese aufmerksam durch, sodass evtl. Fehler ausgeschlossen werden können?


----------



## Burge (20. Juli 2010)

Denke ist nicht alltäglichste Aufgabe ein Backup local laufen zulassen aber deine Anleitung sieht gut und strukturiert aus.
Ich konnte keinen Fehler entdecken.


----------

